# Organisation photos



## arrakiss (15 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Alors voilà je suis fan de Apple, MBP et MBA, ipod pour ma part...
Ipad et Iphone...pas pour moi.

Mais là, mon père me demande un ordinateur car je ne pourrais plus être là pour faire son travail sur ordi.

Donc il a besoin de lire des mail, de faire 2-3 photos, envoyer mail, et consulter 1 ou 2 sites web....n'ayant jamais touché un ordi de sa vie et ne voulant pas, je lui cherche un appareil simple d'utilisation et pouvant répondre à ses attentes....IPad !

Ok pour tout mais pour gérer ses photos....impossible. Enfin, j'ai pas trouvé la solution pour qu'il puisse le faire en autonomie sans ordinateur.

Photo est simplement ridicule d'option de gestion de photo.

J'achète PHOTO MANAGER PRO....nickel, on peut gérer....mais la pellicule n'est pas intégrer dedans...

connaîtriez vous une solution complète pour faire, gérer, classer ses photo sur l'ipad sans ordinateur à coté ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## laurange (15 Novembre 2011)

bonjour,
Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "faire, gérer, classer ses photos" ?

faire : depuis l'ipad ? non c'est vraiment trop mauvais, mais avec le connecteur et un reflex ou un compact ça fonctionne bien.

gérer : les retouches sont limitées mais possibles (je cherche encore un soft pour effacer des défauts) : éclairage, contours, balance des blancs c'est ok

classer : c'est un peu lourd mais on peut créer des albums directement depuis l'ipad, copier des photos dedans et les effacer où elles étaient.

avec une apple tv pour les montrer en grand c'est vraiment sympa


----------



## arrakiss (16 Novembre 2011)

Cest plus la classification...
J'ai installé photo manager pro.
Il est génial et ressemble beaucoup à Photo mais il n'intègre pas directement les photos que l'on prend avec l'ipad. Il faut repasser par Importer-photo de la pellicule...

Je cherche une App simple et qui fait pareille que photo manager pro avec le petit plus de la pellicule.


----------



## laurange (16 Novembre 2011)

Aucune app ne pourra venir classer les photos directement dans l'abum photo de l'ipad, elles n'ont pas accès aux fichiers.


----------

